# Got a new toy today!



## wood4heat (Jul 21, 2019)

GBA Small Forrest Axe! I’ve kinda been wanting one of these for a while. Not for any practical reason, I’m sure the Fiskars X11 or something along those lines would have served me well for much less but it would have been just another tool. I will enjoy this every time I use it for years!


----------



## B Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm sure you've already discovered, they are SHARP! VERY , sharp. Its not a toy, its a serious tool. One thing i've noticed on the tv series ''Alone'' many of the contestants end up cutting themselves with a axe, or a knife. I've got several GB axes/ hatchets and they all have that common item,'' Sharpness''. I really enjoy them, but, they are like i said, a very serious tool. If i even hand one to some one to look at, fist thing i tell them is how very sharp they are, and to be careful with it.


----------

